# Couples Counselor or Mediator?



## skippyizz (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm about to send my husband a letter stating that I'm going to file for divorce. I'm trying to decide what is better, a couples counselor or mediator to go through before we have to have the hearing for the divorce. We have been separated almost six months which is what I read Massachusetts requires to file for a no fault divorce. Does anyone have any advice, suggestions about this? I have done some research on my own but really don't know what I'm doing and I want to be as organized as I can be when I get into this. Any help about this is greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## hopemom (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't really know either, but it seems that you need to decide what outcome you are hoping for. If you go to a mediator, they are gonna help you split your assets, decide about kids, etc. If you are hoping to reconcile, go for the counselor.


----------



## skippyizz (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm definately filing for divorce. I left a abusive and controlling marriage and relationship. My personal counselor said that a couples counselor would work through things also. I just want to do things fairly and not dig either of us further into debt than we are already in.


----------

